# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Jeta moderne mbingarkon trurin!

## uvejsa

Studimet më të reja tregojnë që jeta moderne bombardon individin mesatar me aq informata në ditë, saqë është e mjaftueshme që të ngulfatet memoria e një kompjuteri.

Nëpërmes e-mailit, internetit dhe mediave tjera, njerëzit janë të mbuluar me 100.500 fjalë në ditë, e që është e barabartë me 23 fjalë në sekond. Shkencëtarët nga Universiteti San Diego, që kanë bërë hulumtim, mendojnë që bombardimi me kaq shumë informata, mund të ketë efekt stresogjen në tru. 

Shkencëtarët pohojnë se për shkak të mundimit që të përpunohen të gjitha këto informata, bëhemi të huaj ndaj njerëzve tjerë dhe zhvillojmë ç'rregullim të koncentrimit. 

Koautori i studimit, Roger Bohn, shpjegon: "Një gjë është e qartë - vëmendja jonë dhe koncentrimi janë të shkapërderdhur në intervale më të vogla, e kjo padyshim nuk është e mirë për ndonjë mendim më të thellë." 

Edward Hallowell, psikiatër nga Nju Jorku, i specializuar për ç'rregullimet e humbjes së koncentrimit, shton: "Asnjëherë deri më sot njerëzimi nuk ka qenë i bombarduar me kaq shumë informata. Kemi gjeneratën e njerëzve të cilët kohën më të madhe të tyre e kalojnë pranë kompjuterit. Aq shumë janë të punësuar me seleksionimin e informatave të cilat arrijnë nga të gjitha drejtimet saqë kanë humbur aftësinë e të menduarit dhe ndjenjave." 

Studimi ka zbuluar që sasia e fjalëve gjatë ditës e cila na bombardon nga të gjitha mediat e mundshme, përfshin hapësirë 34 GB, e cila është e mjaftueshme që për një javë të ngulfat memorien e një laptopi. 

Vlerësohet se sasia e tërësishme e fjalëve në SHBA është dyfishuar nga 4.500 trilion në vitin 1980 në 10.845 trilion në vitin 2008. Kjo natyrisht nuk përfshin komunikimet e përditshme në mes njerëzve. 

Sasia e tërësishme e informatave në vitin 2008 e cila ka ardhur nga televizioni, kompjuteri dhe mediave tjera, vlerësohet në 3.6 zetabajt ose 3.6 milion gigabajt. Shkencëtarët mendojnë se për shkak të kësaj, truri mund të fillojë të zhvillohet në një mënyrë të re.

----------


## extreme

E perparon trurin .

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

E perparon dhe e ngarkon ne te njejten kohe , njera pasoje e tjeteres.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ne fakt ashtu si eshte bere jeta tani, njeriu i socem i pershtatet tamam, se me aq shume angazhime, informacione e njohuri, harron gjerat me te rendesishme e madje as nuk di me te ankohet kur dicka edhe i intereson. Shkurt, njeriu po pershtatet me kohen ca si shume e po behet robotik, me teper se sa human.

----------

